# Rows when pregnant



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Emily Caitlin, could you help me? I'm in a situation at home where I have come into a great deal of tension. Had a couple really bad family arguments this past week. Not sure what to do. I have placenta previa, I am 20 weeks and I'm scared as to what this might be doing to my baby. I am kind of stuck here for the short term....I guess I hoping for some reassurance that I haven't caused my baby any harm. 
xxA


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Please don't worry hun, it's very unlikely that you will have caused your baby any harm. Try and avoid these situations if possible, although I knOw it's easy for me to say, but often worrying about worrying is the thing that causes most problems,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Emily Caitlin. No the best situation but working on a plan B. 
xxA


----------

